# How do I unblock a port?



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

been wondering...


----------



## loudman (Mar 20, 2006)

Where?
If you're using a software firewall, I think most have the option in the settings somewhere to open a specific port ( I don't think the windows firewall has that option though, but then nobody should be using that as it's useless) If you're using a hardware firewall, again there will have settings somewhere to release it. I know mine has a menu for firewall and allows the ports to be opened.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Do you mean Port Forwarding?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Why do you want to unblock a port

firewalls keep ports closed to prevent unwanted persons getting in


----------



## loudman (Mar 20, 2006)

But some ports need to be opened in order to allow certain programs to work correctly. I won't name names because I may get flamed for it  But I have had to open ports at least on temporary basis to get programs to work.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Mostly games need these openings.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

YOu usually do this by accessing your router----usually has an IP address that allows you to get into it. Check with the mfgr of your router.


----------



## xecutorfifty (Feb 3, 2008)

thats all the help? no offense but that did not help at all.:down::down::down:


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

...One Post and you are complaining.....?

Google Port Forwarding along with using this guide:
http://www.portforward.com/routers.htm


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

loudman said:


> Where?
> If you're using a software firewall, I think most have the option in the settings somewhere to open a specific port ( I don't think the windows firewall has that option though, but then nobody should be using that as it's useless) If you're using a hardware firewall, again there will have settings somewhere to release it. I know mine has a menu for firewall and allows the ports to be opened.


I use a NAT router and Windows firewall, and I feel quite safe. "Useless" is an exaggeration, IMHO.
The windows firewall is highly configurable, including port exceptions:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/875357


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

xecutorfifty said:


> thats all the help? no offense but that did not help at all.:down::down::down:


You do realize that you posted no useful information to allow folks to actually assist you with specific answers, right? Details about the environment, the specific port, etc. would all help us help you.


----------

